# Melbourne Autumn 2016



## TimMc (Mar 28, 2016)

*Melbourne Autumn 2016*

*Date:* 30th of April 2016 (Saturday)

*Time:* 8:30am to 5:30pm

*Events*:
2x2 Cube
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Rubik's Cube
Rubik's Cube: Fewest Moves
Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
Square-1

*Registration:*
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneAutumn2016/

Please check the schedule before signing up (_schedule is subject to change_).

Online payment is required for registration to be processed.

There's a maximum limit of 150 competitors. Registration will close on the 22nd of April or when the limit is reached.

Happy cubing,
Tim.


----------

